# Pls help



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello friends this is ketan from india..
I have 5 month old female but from day 1 she is not fat enough.. she looks skinny..
I gave her super premium food N&D, but no difference.. what to do?? Or what u think is she really skinny??


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Your pup is underweight, she may have worms or some other health problem.

Take her to a Veterinarian for an exam.


Kim


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

She needs to see a vet immediately. Hamburger and rice in the meantime


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

she has a beautiful face. Yes, check for worms. Our GSDs should be slim but this pup needs enough calories for everything to grow. Also, you don't have to feed what the bag says. If it says two cups, have you tried 3?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

At 5 months my puppy was eating 4-5 cups of food per day. And I mix the morning food up using a little milk and a raw egg; At that age I did this with about a cup to a cup and a half. The rest was dry kibble. She's now nearly 8 months, and I mix up 2 cups with the milk and egg daily.


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

car2ner said:


> she has a beautiful face. Yes, check for worms. Our GSDs should be slim but this pup needs enough calories for everything to grow. Also, you don't have to feed what the bag says. If it says two cups, have you tried 3?


Yes upto 4 months i gave her 4 times after 4 i started 3 times.. when shewas 12kg at the age of 4 months, i gave her 15ml of worex dewormer. And after that she gained only 1 kg in 1 month..


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

tim_s_adams said:


> At 5 months my puppy was eating 4-5 cups of food per day. And I mix the morning food up using a little milk and a raw egg; At that age I did this with about a cup to a cup and a half. The rest was dry kibble. She's now nearly 8 months, and I mix up 2 cups with the milk and egg daily.


I heard milk is not good for dogs, it creates gasses problem..


----------



## Diegotxe (Feb 26, 2015)

Honestly you should take your pup to the vet to get checked out


----------



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

What does her poop look like? Can you describe it's content, smell, volume and/or show a picture?

Craig


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I've heard that dairy is not good for dogs as well, but none of the dogs I've ever raised had any problems with it. I grew up on a farm and that's what we always have them.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

How much to feed does depend on the quality of food, activity, age, the metabolism and health of the dog. Never go what the bag says. Look a the dog. After feeding and her eating more, she should put on weight and it should be noticeable in a week.
Her coat looks good, her eyes are clear and perky. Have you wormed her lately? If not, I would to make sure. Curious to see what increasing food intake wil do.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Katdhoom said:


> Hello friends this is ketan from india..
> I have 5 month old female but from day 1 she is not fat enough.. she looks skinny..
> I gave her super premium food N&D, but no difference.. what to do?? Or what u think is she really skinny??



How many people need to tell you to take your dog to a Veterinarian? No one in the world can determine your dogs health over the internet.

Take your dog to a Vet and you will get first hand expertise, in person.


Kim


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

From my perspective, I notice most vets like 'fat' dogs and frankly most of them don't know a thing about feeding good nutrition..I have an 11 month old male who's a long lean lanky thing, his coat is gorgeous, his stools are fine, he is parasite free, he gets 2 C of dry food plus some raw, twice a day, he is VERY active, and is just one those late to fill out males. 

I would rule out your dog is parasite free, and as wolfy dog says, it depends on the food, metabolism, activity, etc of your dog..If all that falls into place, then I wouldnt worry about..alot of gsd's fill out after puppyhood.


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

Craig Caughlin said:


> What does her poop look like? Can you describe it's content, smell, volume and/or show a picture?
> 
> Craig


Her poop is hard and colour is chocolate brown n it stinks.. after deworming it becomes loose for 3-4 days.. but now its hard..


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

Pirates Lair said:


> Katdhoom said:
> 
> 
> > Hello friends this is ketan from india..
> ...


Yes my friend i hv taken her to the vet but here around my area all vets wants to make a business, they always gives multivitamin, liver support, coat shiner etc.. n make a heavy bill


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

She is my pups mother.. i hv another question.. which type of coat is it??


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OP, as long as your pup is active and maintains the look she has now, I wouldn't worry about it. If you feed a balanced dry food, you don't hve to give her vitamins as that can affect the nutritional balance and can cause growth issues.
Go enjoy your pup.


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> OP, as long as your pup is active and maintains the look she has now, I wouldn't worry about it. If you feed a balanced dry food, you don't hve to give her vitamins as that can affect the nutritional balance and can cause growth issues.
> Go enjoy your pup.


Yes she is active & seems healthy but she gets tired very soon.. after 10mins of walk she starts panting..


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What are the temperatures in your are?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

and humidity. If the air is thick and wet, even if the temps are in the 70s (F) it can be hard for some of our dogs to cool off.

pups can grow very quickly the first 6 months and then slow down to a nice steady climb. Please keep us updated if you find out it is more than needing more calories.


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> What are the temperatures in your are?





car2ner said:


> and humidity. If the air is thick and wet, even if the temps are in the 70s (F) it can be hard for some of our dogs to cool off.
> 
> pups can grow very quickly the first 6 months and then slow down to a nice steady climb. Please keep us updated if you find out it is more than needing more calories.


Temperature is cool here.., rainy season is going on.. its around 25°C , i tried to increase her calorie intake by giving her cooked potatoes but i noticed her poop becomes loose..


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

25c is cool??? That is out hot season lol


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

if you want to increase her calorie intake, add her dog food. Potatoes don't add anything substantial and can throw off the balance. 25 Celsius is warm enough to make a GSD pant.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the dog looks like it needs MORE food , more calories.

Milk in India is not the same as the "holstein" sourced , homogenized type .

Is there milk from water buffalo - then use it . If it is raw and natural all the better.

Goat milk .

Make a bone broth and add to the kibble . I think the problem is just not enough food .


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Carmspack, since the op is in India, would flattened rice ( I believe it is known ad Basmati rice) be beneficial. A while back there was a great discussion that a member from India (Tezpuri?), started about that rice and the nutritious qualities.

Op, please don't take my advice until it is confirmed.


----------



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

Katdhoom said:


> Temperature is cool here.., rainy season is going on.. its around 25°C , i tried to increase her calorie intake by giving her cooked potatoes but i noticed her poop becomes loose..


Potatoes have very little nutritional value and are very high carbohydrate - I'd find something of higher protein and nutritional value if you can to supplement her food. Meat, eggs, cooked fish, canned sardines, etc.

Craig


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

25 celcius is about 77 degrees Fahrenheit . 

that is moderate . Room temperature is typically anywhere from 20 C to 24 C 

not outrageously hot , not for India , not for North America where temperatures have been soaring , scorching.
So 25 C is relatively cool for India

humidity is the problem.

the dog needs good protein . 

potatoes are not a dog's food -- flattened rice has little nutritional value for man or beast. 

are you vegetarian or vegan -- religious disciplines ?

are you familiar with Raggi ? You must be . If I can buy it at the local Indian shop or enjoy dosa made with the flour I am sure you can get it where you are.

Raggi , is a type of millet -- very nutritious .

Cook to over cook to enhance digestion. Put in oils - generous pat of butter -- use butter milk , cultured milk , whole natural milk. Ancient breeds of cattle and buffalo do not present the problems that more modern dairy cattle have . They have retained the enzymes which allow for full digestions of the fats and sugars of the milk

New Zealand grass fed dairy also has this missing enzyme for those interested in buying whey or butter .

Use the Raggi pudding (glop) to add meat bits , the gristle off the ends of bone (condoyles) from chicken or beef -- add skin -- eggs - protein .

the Raggi can be made in a batch and kept over in the fridge.


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> if you want to increase her calorie intake, add her dog food. Potatoes don't add anything substantial and can throw off the balance. 25 Celsius is warm enough to make a GSD pant.





carmspack said:


> the dog looks like it needs MORE food , more calories.
> 
> Milk in India is not the same as the "holstein" sourced , homogenized type .
> 
> ...





Heartandsoul said:


> Carmspack, since the op is in India, would flattened rice ( I believe it is known ad Basmati rice) be beneficial. A while back there was a great discussion that a member from India (Tezpuri?), started about that rice and the nutritious qualities.
> 
> Op, please don't take my advice until it is confirmed.





Craig Caughlin said:


> Katdhoom said:
> 
> 
> > Temperature is cool here.., rainy season is going on.. its around 25°C , i tried to increase her calorie intake by giving her cooked potatoes but i noticed her poop becomes loose..
> ...


She is on heavy food diet but i think she is not digesting it.. i give her 4 cups a day, i.e 400grms/day, + cooked rice, treats, Chew sticks.. she poop twice a day. 
I hv dewormed her 20days ago..
Her age 5 month old.
Her Weight is 14kg.


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

carmspack said:


> 25 celcius is about 77 degrees Fahrenheit .
> 
> that is moderate . Room temperature is typically anywhere from 20 C to 24 C
> 
> ...


Thanks for the valuable info.. i will definitely try Raggi.. 
What i think, is her body structure growing like her mother?? Her mother is thin too..
Is changing her metabolism will help? n how to do that?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

When my show line female was 5 months, she was scarfing down at least 5 cups of food a day and STILL looked skinny! Her metabolism slowed down before she turned a year old, though, and as an adult she gets about 4 cups of kibble a day.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Katdhoom said:


> She is on heavy food diet but i think she is not digesting it.. i give her 4 cups a day, i.e 400grms/day, + cooked rice, treats, Chew sticks.. she poop twice a day.
> I hv dewormed her 20days ago..
> Her age 5 month old.
> Her Weight is 14kg.


no more cooked rice 

400 grams per day ? 

one cup is 340 grams -- this taken from a baker's conversion chart


Cups	Grams	Ounces
1/2 cup	170 g	6 oz
2/3 cup	227 g	8 oz
3/4 cup	255 g	9 oz
1 cup	340 g	12 oz

give her fermented milk - homemade yogurt, kefir


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

Sunsilver said:


> When my show line female was 5 months, she was scarfing down at least 5 cups of food a day and STILL looked skinny! Her metabolism slowed down before she turned a year old, though, and as an adult she gets about 4 cups of kibble a day.


Hey friend can u post ur dogs pic when she ws around 5month old?? & Latest pic too.. whats her Weight now??


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

carmspack said:


> Katdhoom said:
> 
> 
> > She is on heavy food diet but i think she is not digesting it.. i give her 4 cups a day, i.e 400grms/day, + cooked rice, treats, Chew sticks.. she poop twice a day.
> ...


mm i need to cross check with her food bag.. bt the cup which i hv it measures 100grms.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Katdhoom said:


> Hey friend can u post ur dogs pic when she ws around 5month old?? & Latest pic too.. whats her Weight now??


She grew to be an inch over the standard height for females. She's 25 inches and about 70 lbs.

Here she is at 5 months. You can clearly see several of her ribs, even though I was feeding her more than the recommended amount of food for a dog her age (according to the feeding instructions on the bag). I don't recall what food she was on, but it was a good quality food. And yes, I was REALLY starting to worry about those ears not being up!

But they DID come up! This picture was taken a couple of years ago. I don't have any more recent ones. Need to ask my club members to help me get some decent ones!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

one of the quickest ways to add protein is to use the superfood SPIRULINA .

can you go to the butcher and get the remains of chicken carcass - the bones and skin ?

put all in big pot , cover with water , bring to boil , and then cut heat to allow for a slow simmer -
the longer the better 

you want the liquid to be concentrated 

remove bones and put into waste 

this liquid when cooled should become like a jelly .

you can soak your kibble in this bone broth for added nutrition 

or you can make the raggi using this liquid in place of the traditional water 

this , again adds valuable nutrition , and amino acids (glycine, proline as example) which are 
immune supporting 

when you have your your enhanced raggi you could put in a teaspoon of SPIRULINA - complete full amino acid profile comparable if not better than meat protein sources .
Of course you wouldn't be feeding spirulina as a replacement , but at this level of supplementing you are ensuring that the dog , or yourself, have protein .

there are other benefits -- the deep green provides carotene - you have a broad range of trace and micro minerals , you have essential fatty acids including GLA (as does Hemp oil) , you have B vitamins and you have anti oxidant super oxide dismutase , (as does sprouted wheat grass).

can you get it? You should be able to get a good clean source of spirulina since there are fresh water ponds growing this in south India . (can PM you details)

I source my spirulina from Hawaii . 

I wish I could just send you stuff .


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

_
this liquid when cooled should become like a jelly ._

Carm, that's EXACTLY what I did with my first GSD, to put weight on her and get her to eat! (This was the one that was only 35 lbs. when I rescued her, and was ALWAYS a picky eater.) I'd heat up the jelly until it melted, then pour it over her kibble! I'd also buy chicken giblets (livers and gizzards - no necks, because of the bones) and cook those up for her, because they were about the cheapest chicken you could buy.

BTW, I just went back and looked at the pictures of your dog. Aside from being thin, she looks healthy to me - has a nice, shiny coat, bright eyes, etc. I think she's just at that stage of very rapid growth where she needs LOTS of calories and good nutrition to keep her weight up. You are obviously a conscientious, caring owner, and want to do the best for her, so I think she'll be just fine. 

When I look at the other pictures of Star at the same age, I can see that pinched-in waist your dog has, though it wasn't as pronounced on her. Still, she was thin enough that I worried about people thinking I was starving her!


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

Sunsilver said:


> Katdhoom said:
> 
> 
> > Hey friend can u post ur dogs pic when she ws around 5month old?? & Latest pic too.. whats her Weight now??
> ...


Hey thanks a lot.. ur gsd is beautiful & in perfect shape n slope.. mine one is more black..


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

carmspack said:


> one of the quickest ways to add protein is to use the superfood SPIRULINA .
> 
> can you go to the butcher and get the remains of chicken carcass - the bones and skin ?
> 
> ...


Thanks friend that is helpful.. 
I will cook ur recipe soon..


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks from Ruby..


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hey ! life made easier -- I sent you a PM with the location of one of the premium growers of spirulina in India .

and there is an Indian AMAZON which has several spirulina products - one even offers a triple pack with spirulina, sprouted wheat grass (both having SOD) and barley grass powder . Good for dog . Good for you.

just check origin -- the one I mentioned in India good , Hawaii , good . 

your dog is beautiful - very regal .


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Katdhoom said:


> Hey thanks a lot.. ur gsd is beautiful & in perfect shape n slope.. mine one is more black..


Thank you! Yeah, that's her biggest fault - her pigment faded! GSDs are supposed to have dark, rich pigment, like your pup. She's 10 years old now, and still very active.


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

After increasing her diet she is improving little bit.. but u can see her ribs and deep stomach.. main thing she is active & happy..


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

You are supposed to see a tuck underneath and a waist when you look at her from above. It is ok to see the last rib. It is when her hips and back bone stick out that your really have to be concerned about her getting underweight. 
I've seen way too many fat dogs. If you facebook there is a group that is all about keeping dogs at a healthy weight. It was originally for sight hound owners but it has expanded to all breeds.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/HealthyThinDogs/


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

I have no advice but I am so very glad, you found this forum. You & pup are in great hands and getting fabulous advice.
I am just responding to you & pictures, because yes, she is skinny, but she looks shiny and very happy and she is so very beautiful. I love seeing pictures of beautiful happy gsd's. I hope you stick around and keep sharing those.
Also, re: 25C being 'cool', what a great reminder that this is a big world we live in. 
From Canada to India, hello!


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

car2ner said:


> You are supposed to see a tuck underneath and a waist when you look at her from above. It is ok to see the last rib. It is when her hips and back bone stick out that your really have to be concerned about her getting underweight.
> I've seen way too many fat dogs. If you facebook there is a group that is all about keeping dogs at a healthy weight. It was originally for sight hound owners but it has expanded to all breeds.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/HealthyThinDogs/


Thanks for the fb group.. 
And some time its confusing how seriously should i take her weight problem.. bcs doing extra or excess can lead to another problem..


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

islanddog said:


> I have no advice but I am so very glad, you found this forum. You & pup are in great hands and getting fabulous advice.
> I am just responding to you & pictures, because yes, she is skinny, but she looks shiny and very happy and she is so very beautiful. I love seeing pictures of beautiful happy gsd's. I hope you stick around and keep sharing those.
> Also, re: 25C being 'cool', what a great reminder that this is a big world we live in.
> From Canada to India, hello!


Yes i am glad too.. here people are very helpful and experienced.. what i think when u share ur knowledge u gain too..
And yes happy to being connected from india to the world..


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

My big boy didn't really fill out until he was three years old. At two years old he was 70 lbs and very slim (hard to see under all the fur). Our vet was not too concerned. He said that he seemed fine. He would worry more if our dog suddenly lost a lot of weight. Instead he did gain weight and now is about 90 lbs and not fat at all. I want to make sure he doesn't get heavier since this seems to be a good healthy place for him to be. 

You are correct that too skinny or too fat are both problems. It can be difficult to tell where your pup should be since so many people over feed their dogs and have no idea what a healthy dog looks like. 

does this help any? Of course this is general information. 
German Shepherd Weight Chart


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

car2ner said:


> My big boy didn't really fill out until he was three years old. At two years old he was 70 lbs and very slim (hard to see under all the fur). Our vet was not too concerned. He said that he seemed fine. He would worry more if our dog suddenly lost a lot of weight. Instead he did gain weight and now is about 90 lbs and not fat at all. I want to make sure he doesn't get heavier since this seems to be a good healthy place for him to be.
> 
> You are correct that too skinny or too fat are both problems. It can be difficult to tell where your pup should be since so many people over feed their dogs and have no idea what a healthy dog looks like.
> 
> ...


Can u post ur dogs pic?? Before and after??


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Katdhoom said:


> Can u post ur dogs pic?? Before and after??


sure but because he is fluffy it can be hard to tell and many of the photos here he is not standing
https://flic.kr/s/aHsjXokour

here is the album for my female
https://flic.kr/s/aHskkdXDHD


----------

